
Should you post your content on Medium? No. - chrbutler
https://www.newfangled.com/should-you-post-your-content-on-medium/
======
kevsim
Anyone have recommendations for what to use instead with similar ease of use?
Our company is about to start a blog and we want non-techies to be able to
write articles. We don't to host it ourselves (ideally) though we'd like to
use our own domain.

~~~
craze3
I'm actually working on a decentralized alternative right now! I didn't expect
custom domain support to be so in-demand. Would love to know any other "must-
have" features on your list?

~~~
x__x
Can you explain more about what your working on?

------
Havoc
Author misses one key point. Google does now use nofollow links as an input.

So the whole medium keeps the domain authority isn't entirely true

------
crazysmoove
dev.to

